#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Jalandhar civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

## richa.nitjce

*National Institute Of Technology*- *Jamshedpur*

*Branches:*
Civil Engineering
*About Civil Engineering:*

The Department of Civil Engineering of National Institute of Technology (formerly Regional Institute of Technology) Jamshedpur was started with the inception of the institute itself in 1960. This core department had sanctioned strength of two Professors, two Assistant Professors and nine Lecturers.Present intake capacity of 90 students in each batch. The department has well qualified and experienced faculty members. Apart from teaching and research, all faculties are actively involving in training and other extra curricular activities for all round development of the Department.Faculties of this department are also undertaking design, testing & consultancy works for various organizations leading to resource generation for the Institute.

*Mode of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*Expected JEE Mains Cutoff*:

Branch
Opening Rank
Closing Rank

Civil Engineering
6220
12413



*
Tuition Fee:*  Rs. 25,000

*Hostel Fee: * Rs.  25,500

*Placements:*
BHELBORLBPCLCCILDRDOGAILGEHALIOCLL&T(ECC)NomuraNTPCSolid CoreSPCLTCIL

*Faculty Members:*
Dr. Ashok Kumar KhanDr. Madan Mohan PrasadDr. Arvind Kumar Lal SrivastavaDr. Rakesh Pratap SinghDr. Akhileshwar Kumar SinghDr. Anil Kumar ChoudharyDr. Braj Kishor PrasadDr. Sanjay KumarDr. Shailendra KumarDr. Abdhesh Kumar SinhaSri Virendra KumarSri Sajjan Kumar PaswanSri Nigam PrakashSri Shashi Ranjan PandeyDr. Prahlad PrasadSri Ashok KumarDr. Ch. Madhusudana Rao

*Address:* 
NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, JAMSHEDPUR
 NIT Campus, P.O .RIT Jamshedpur 831014, Jharkhand, India





  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Durgapur civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Rourkela civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Calicut civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Surathkal civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

----------

